# RCI Refusal to bank Durban Sands 2008 weeks



## Twhelan2000 (Feb 12, 2007)

I just received a notice from RCI that they are unable to accept my 2 weeks at Durban Sands for deposit due to circumstances beyond their control. They advised me to contact the resort to resolve the matter. I have not been able to get in contact with Tracey. Has anyone else experienced this problem?
2/13- I received a copy of an email from Tracey to MARLI requesting that they deposit the units. No real explanation, levies were paid in full months ago. Have never had a problem before.


----------



## 225chs (Feb 12, 2007)

Have you paid the levy for 2008. If not, they will not accept the week. If you have and there does not appear to be any other problem an email to "Marli Dorfling"  at mdorfling@rci.co.za  or any of the other specialists there often gets results.


----------



## billhall (Feb 12, 2007)

I received the same notice when I tried to bank Durban 2008 and 2009.  I think this is just the standard mail sent when the resort doesn't respond to RCI to verify the deposit.

My case:
 1) I sent a fax to Tracey/Durban to pay my levies for 2008 and 2009 and bank the units (Jan07).
 2) I think there was a TUG discussion that Tracey was on vacation for a few weeks.
 3) In the middle of this time, I decided to deposit them from the RCI Weeks webpage - with the theory that things might "sync" up at Durban.
 4) A few weeks went by without any confirmations on either side (RCI, or Tracey or MasterCard bill). So I sent a new email to Tracey asking if the weeks had been paid and banked with RCI. (Feb 5 07)
 5) I received a response from Tracey (I think Feb 5 or 6) that it was done - I noticed that the payment was charged the Friday before on MasterCard and she sent a copy of the response from RCI-SA (from Feb5/6) requesting and responding that the weeks were banked.
6) Looked on RCI Weeks page - the 2008 and 2009 weeks are banked.
7) Thurs/Fri (Feb 8/9) received the mentioned letter from RCI that they were unable to deposit the weeks. I suspect they never got a response from Durban on the deposit and sent the "form" letter since I believe it was dated earlier than the Durban deposit.  
 So it would be nice if the letter sent or if they sent an email that was more detailed/clear instead of a generic form letter type response.


----------



## Lita (Feb 13, 2007)

*Banking?*

I thought when one paid the 2007 fees they could then bank their 2008 week.

I've done it every year, but this year is the first time I've been stopped. Is the policy changed?

Lita


----------



## EvelynK72 (Feb 13, 2007)

Lita said:


> I thought when one paid the 2007 fees they could then bank their 2008 week.
> 
> I've done it every year, but this year is the first time I've been stopped. Is the policy changed?
> 
> Lita



Lita,

Are you referring to Durban Sands, in particular, or to other resorts in general?  I ask because the policy differs for various resorts.  For my Hawaii weeks, I can deposit up to 2 years ahead without paying the maintenance fees for those advanced years.  For my other resorts (including Durban Sands), I have to pay maintenance fees for the year I deposit. Interestingly, all of my Hawaii weeks are floating and all of my other weeks are fixed.


----------



## Art4th (Feb 14, 2007)

For my fixed weeks at Sudwala in SA, I have to pay an estimated levi for the week(s) I want to deposit, but they can be deposited two years in advance.

Art


----------



## BarCol (Feb 14, 2007)

Although I don't own Durban Sands units any longer, I can tell you the policy has always been that you must pay the levy for the year before you can bank that year's week. So, if you, like us went to bank your 2009 week, 2 years in advance (like now), you would have pay the estimated 2009 levy on the unit, before RCI would accept it for a spacebank.


----------

